# Cuckoo In The Nest?



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I saw this watch was on e-bay but could not find a matching image for it on any site and wondered if it was a 'clone'. The vendor gave a very down beat description and made very clear the damage to the lense, only two of us bid.










My cautious bid was not successful but then, a little while later, the winner offered me the watch at less than my losing bid. For the money it was too good to pass up, even if it was a 'clone' and had damage to the glass.

The back is a very tight press fit which I think I will leave to the watchmender to take off when the glass is replaced. The hands look rather flimsy for a Poljot but it works fine and keeps good time.










Any thoughts?

Julian L


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I did see one with the same dial & hands but a different case on Stuart Tomanek`s RWI site some months back so it may be OK


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

That's a good looking watch when the glass is fixed...


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Let's face it Julian. If the alarm works then it's bound to be a Poljot movement  .

Seagull are producing an alarm movement but I haven't seen a watch using it yet







.


----------

